# WOC: MAC Pret-A-Papier



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this collection, as well as what you are planning to pick up...

So far I am eyeing the Coral Crepe paintpot and cut to fit eyeshadow. 

what are your thoughts? What does your list look like? what did you buy?


----------



## Regality101 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking of getting the coral paint pot and the light over dark since I missed out on it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now I'm planning on buying Coral Crepe and Instant Chic Blush


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm interested in the Coral Crepe p/p, Instant Chic, and the coral lip products.  I hope I hate everything tomorrow and come back with nothing!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 21, 2010)

Coral Crepe P/P & Gazette Grey E/S ... and i hope im able to stick to my guns at the store 2m!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to the pro store last week and bought Coral Crepe paint pot, Fold and Tuck lipglass, Made to Order lipstick, Instant Chic blush and Memorabilia eyeshadow. 

Made to Order is my fave of the bunch. It's really pigmented and a true coral. Fold and Tuck goes perfectly with it. 
Instant Chic is really beautiful and face brightening. My new favorite Mac blush. 
I wasn't even expecting to like Memorabilia. I just swatched it for the hell of it but I fell in love with it. It's so pigmented and smooth. Tired of purple shadows, though. 
Coral Crepe is pretty, but it works better without a primer underneath. With a primer, I couldn't blend it properly. I don't know how long it'll last w/o a primer, but I guess I'll have to find out. 

Friday I'm going back to get Pret-A-Papier lipglass and Dressmaker Dressmaker lipstick. They were also awesome, but I didn't want to spend too much so I left them behind.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 21, 2010)

I already have Archtype lipstick, C-Thru lipglass and Memorabilia e/s from previous collections so right now I'm eyeing Tissueweight e/s, Instant Chic blush and Coral Crepe p/p. I went to two MAC counters yesterday and neither of them had the collection out.


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 22, 2010)

I am planning to get:
For sure
- Coral Crepe PP

Maybe
- Memorabilia ES 
- Light over dark Blush if it's not too close of my beloved Format
- Brown Bag Nailpolish


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 22, 2010)

everything looks good!  i don't know what i want!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 22, 2010)

Today I am going to pick up Coral Crepe p/p and Memorabilia e/s.  I'm still chewing on the idea of Instant Chic blush and Pret A Papier l/g.


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wasn't planning on getting anything until I saw the products on Temptalia. Now I've been sold on Coral Crepe p/p and Originality n/p


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_I wasn't planning on getting anything until I saw the products on Temptalia. Now I've been sold on Coral Crepe p/p and Originality n/p_

 

Likewise. That's all I want too.


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 22, 2010)

I wasn't too impressed with this collection. I ordered The Chromagraphic pencil and the n/p in Brown Bag.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Apr 22, 2010)

I want Coral Crepe PP, Made to Order l/s, and Fold and Tuck l/g. That's it. Nothing else.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Apr 22, 2010)

almost forgot the Chromagraphic Pencils. what was i thinking? lol


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 22, 2010)

I ordered Tissueweight, Gazette Grey, Instant Chic, and Garb.  I hope I love it all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will go try Made to Order and Fold & Tuck at the counter either today or this weekend!  I have loved this collection from the moment I first heard about it so I'm excited to get my goodies and try out the other items!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, so I went and picked up Pret A Papier l/g and Coral Crepe p/p. Then the MUA asked if I saw the other new stuff...I'm like huh? I turn around and there's SUPERGLASS!!!!!!!  Before I know it I'm like, that's not supposed to be out yet. She checked and said yeah, it's not supposed to be out but if you want to get one I'll sell you one. I tried the Disco whatever one. It was okay. But I did purchase the purple one...Fab Frenzy. LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## oyindamola87 (Apr 22, 2010)

can someone pls explain why everyone wants the coral p/p thx


----------



## VAQTPIE (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you bobbiedoll03 for starting this thread!  

I plan to get:
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Fold and Tuck l/g
Pret a Papier l/g
Made to Order l/s (B2M)

I will check out:
Instant Chic blush
Cut to Fit e/s
Memorabilia e/s
Tissueweight e/s

Hopefully I won't do too much damage!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oyindamola87* 

 
_can someone pls explain why everyone wants the coral p/p thx_

 
1. It's gorgeous!
2. MAC has kept us waiting entirely too long for a new paint pot...that's why we're all over it!


----------



## lexielex (Apr 22, 2010)

I went and saw it today, I'm getting:
Made to order lipstick
fold&tuck lipglass
light over dark mineralize blush

maybe a shadow but probably not.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 22, 2010)

as of right now i'm probably passing on this collection...lately i've been going to MAC and leaving with nothing...something is seriously wrong with me!!!

and the chromagraphic pencils...someone educate me please???? i look at the shade names and i'm like...i don't think those are right for me...


----------



## missboss82 (Apr 22, 2010)

I purchased the coral crepe paintpot and that's it for now.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 22, 2010)

i went today.  i got:
- made to order l/s
- fold & tuck l/g
- coral crepe

i passed in instant chic for now...it seemed too sheer muted for my liking and i prefer the texture of ripe peach -- which showed up similar on my face.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoopsie


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 22, 2010)

Only really interested in the Coral Crepe PP. I'll pick it up later this week from Macy's with the GC I have... the budget is tiiiiiiiiight , LOL.

Honestly not too interested in much else.

I'm about to go over to the swatch thread and see if any WOC have put up a swatch of it.


----------



## Destiny (Apr 22, 2010)

Today I got pret-a-papier lipglass & fold and tuck lipglass. Love them both. I wanted to get Instant Chic blush but when I swatched it it looked too chalky on my skin (NW45), so I passed on it. Everything else in this collection looked blah to me.. I was excited at first because I love neutrals but nothing really stood out to me after I seen swatches.. so I settled with those two lipglasses. Can't wait for MAC To The Beach collection!!!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got Light Over Dark mineralize blush and Coral Crepe paint pot.  Waiting on To The Beach Collection....I really crave fancy packaging with hot colors!


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay so after going to the counter today and swatching some things, I've added Fold and Tuck lipglass and Light Over Dark mineralize blush (which I'm getting from the CCO) to my list. I'm hoping that's where it ends!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2010)

The only thing I'm 100% sure about is Coral Crepe p/p. I'm heading to the Pro store tomorrow to look at matte pigments while I'm there I'm going to swatch the rest of this collection. My maybes are:

1. Light over Dark Mineralized blush ( I really want to like this but most mineralized blushes end up being glitter bombs on me)
2. Made To Order l/s ( I have this obsession with coral lipsticks)
3. Instant Chic blush (If its better than my NARS Glinda then its mine!)


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, so I went to the counter tonight and I bought:

coral pp
tissueweight e/s
Originality nail polish..

I will probably pick up brownbag nailpolish as well. the blushes did not do anything for my skin at all.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 23, 2010)

I went in and bought Coral Crepe paint pot and Brown Bag nail polish.  I think that Pret a Papier (or was it Fold and Tuck?) l/g is beautiful, but I have Pink Grapefruit which is really similar to the one I tried on in the store.  The only difference is this release has a lot less glitter.  I also ended up falling in love with the chromographic pencils, but coming in at 3pm was too late... they were all sold out... of both colors.


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 23, 2010)

I picked up:

- Archetype L/S
- Made to Order L/S
- Gazette Grey E/S
- Cut to Fit E/S
- Fold And Tuck L/G
- Coral Crepe P/P


----------



## miss rochelle (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm passing on the whole collection, largely because i was unimpressed, and that i'm kind of on a no-buy right now, lol.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to the MAC store and left only with the coral paint pot. The MA didn't even try to sell me anything else from this collection. She said that Coral Crepe would be good with bronzy neutrals like Woodwinked & All That Glitters. Sold! I suspect this will be the only item to sell out from this collection.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_I went to the MAC store and left only with the coral paint pot. The MA didn't even try to sell me anything else from this collection. She said that Coral Crepe would be good with bronzy neutrals like Woodwinked & All That Glitters. Sold! I suspect this will be the only item to sell out from this collection._

 
I was surprised tooo that my MUA at MAC did not try and sell me on any products as well. She is an NC50 like me and she was just like both blushes would not work the way you like to wear blush...and i was like WOW....thanks for the honesty.


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 23, 2010)

The blushes were a disappointment. Forget about them if your skin is darker.

I ended up getting  Light Over Dark which I passed up the last time it was offered.

Memorabilia e/s because I bought it with the Originals collection and it broke into 1000 pieces when I went to depot it.

Bamboo e/s simply because I've had it written down for purchase for over 2 years now.

Gazette Grey because I bought Apres Ski on a whim and it is so hard to work with (too sheer) so I'm hoping that this will be a winner.

I got one of the glosses, the one that looks like Lychee Luxe.

And I got the darker of the two Chromaline pencils.


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

okay, i changed my mine about this collection after i saw it in person.  i think i will get Coral Crepe p/p next week.  i like Gazette Grey, so i might get that as well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh, whats up w/me double posting?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 23, 2010)

Stuck to my plan and only got coral crepe PP, but I had the urge to get cut To Fit e/s but I know I have something pretty close to it in my collection already. Aside from the blushes, this collection is nice, but passable for me. This PP is gonna look great under my oranges and bronzes.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 24, 2010)

So i only ended up getting the Coral Crepe Paint Pot and Birds & Berries e/s from the Liberty of London collection. Been wanting that B&B since it came out.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 24, 2010)

I picked up the paint pot, and while everything else was pretty.. I feel like I can dupe most of it.  I absolutely LOVE coral lips, but there wasn't anything 'uniquely' coral, so I passed..

..which lead me to pick up a few other things, but that's another post.  LOL


----------



## colorluvv (Apr 25, 2010)

Initially, I was only planning on getting tissue weight e/s and pret-a-papier l/g.  Tissue weight was more of a frosty pink on me (I wanted a peachy highlight), so I passed on that.  I ended up getting the pret-a-papier l/g, cut-to-fit e/s, gazette grey e/s (but thinking of returning because I have similar e/s from the notoriety quad), coral p/p, and thanks to swatches---made to order l/s and instant chic blush.


----------



## lexielex (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked up:
Made to Order lippie
Fold&tuck Lipglass
Light Over Dark blush

I just seen a look with paintpot I am going back to get it.


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Any WOC swatches of the Chromaline pencils? I'm nw43/NC47 and I'm wondering which one wont be too yellow for me.


----------



## Luiza_T (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_what are your thoughts? What does your list look like? what did you buy?_

 
I didn't plan on getting anything, but I changed my mind once I saw the products at the store. I ended up buying one Instant Chic blush and two Made to Order lipsticks. I loved the lipstick colour so much I had to go back and get a backup one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's the darker Chromaline Pencil (love it)







Pret-A-Papier gloss






Chromaline, Kraft and Pret-A-Papier swatch






I love this collection. It's right there with Spring Forecast for me. It's much more impressive in person even though, I already knew I loved it before I got my hands on it. In the pics I'm also wearing the Coral Crepe paint pot. 

My favorite items are Made to Order lipstick (got a backup of that!) Instant Chic blush.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 27, 2010)

This collection was made for WOC! Check out everything and buy all of it! lol 
I bought most of it.


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ended up returning my Zinc Zone Greasepaint stick and picked up the paint pot and Fold and Tuck lipglass. I'm waiting for my best friend to come in town with my birthday gift (which is a gift card to Macys) so I can go pick up some more stuff!


----------



## Regality101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I purchased.. Instant Chic Blush (will be returning. The color is very powdery on me NC50)  
Coral Crepe
Light over dark


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 28, 2010)

So all I ended up with was Coral Crepe p/p which was great for my wallet I guess. Gazette Grey has soo much potential if it wasn't so darn sheer. Glad I saved my money since mac is on collection overload lately. 

*ps, Try Coral Crepe under Expensive Pink e/s .. it makes a really pretty bronze-pink color, you'll get more bronze out of EP then if you wore it alone. I was thinking I would get more pink but i was shocked and thrilled at how pretty the color was.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! I'm seriously shocked no one has picked up Kraft l/s its amplified and absolutely gorgeous...thats the only thing I'm really loving from this collection..the rest can go back for return for all I care....you all must give it a try....its great on WOC lips trust me.....tell me what you think....!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Wow! I'm seriously shocked no one has picked up Kraft l/s its amplified and absolutely gorgeous...thats the only thing I'm really loving from this collection..the rest can go back for return for all I care....you all must give it a try....its great on WOC lips trust me.....tell me what you think....!_

 
I bought Kraft. I took a pic of me wearing it and I think it's either here or in the general Pret-A-Papier thread. I like it, but not as much as Maid to Order. It's a more wearable version of that crappy Warm Me Up lipstick from Warm and Cozy.


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

Finally my list for this collection ends up with 2 items:
- Coral Crepe paint pot definitely

I was wondering if you guys, could tell me if it's worthy to get Light over Dark if I already have Format...


----------



## she (Apr 29, 2010)

wondering if there is a blush boycott for WOC? when i finally checked the collection out last night the mua told me to ignore the blushes.


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_wondering if there is a blush boycott for WOC? when i finally checked the collection out last night the mua told me to ignore the blushes._

 
All the blushes? or just the regular ones?


----------



## she (Apr 29, 2010)

went in and picked up:
*coral crepe pp
*cut to fit e/s
*chromographic pencil

i wasn't "over-wowed" by the collection as a whole but i thought those were solid pieces. using the chromo pencil as a brow lighter and paired with powersurge for my waterline.


----------



## she (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_All the blushes? or just the regular ones?_

 
she picked up the mineralize one as a prime example. i've worked with her picking out blushes b/f so maybe its personal but i noticed some others have mentioned this as well. when i went in today the other mua didn't recommend any of them for me either.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I have to check these out.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_wondering if there is a blush boycott for WOC? when i finally checked the collection out last night the mua told me to ignore the blushes._

 
I don't think that there's a "boycott" but I just think that the MUA didn't suggest any of the blushes because they're really light and can come off chalky looking on WOC and that wouldn't be a good look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was interested in getting a blush but seeing swatches on here kinda changed my mind on them. They look too sheer and too much of a hassle. Im gonna wait and see what the blushes from the next collection looks like. 

I going to see this collection on Monday and hopefully they'll still have some of the items I've been lemming in stock. If not, then I'll just order them online. I just really want  Coral Crepe, Cut to Fit, Fold & Tuck, Made to Order and Pret a Papier.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2010)

Picked up Coral Crepe PP, Gazette Grey, and Light Over Dark today.  Also picked up Prepped For Glamour e/s (from Prep For Colour).  I don't know, but I am really into neutrals these days, and the shadow is great for a "don't have time to think too much about it" look days.  It's also less frosty and obvious as well as darker than Satin Taupe if anyone was wondering.  Very basic yet original.  

Anywho... Cut To Fit was also nice, but on me it just swatched as a less intense Antiqued.  And the MUA who was actually wearing CTF today put Coppering on top to make it "pop" because she felt it needed oomph, which is saying something, so I passed.  I don't need a watered down version of another shade a this point in the game.  GG was such a pleasant surprise.  I knew I wanted it, but I didn't expect it to be as smooth and pigmented as it was.  Even thought I didn't walk away with a lot, I like the _look_ and _color scheme_ of the collection.  I just feel as though I can use a lot of what I already have to recreate it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_Hello Ladies, 

Finally my list for this collection ends up with 2 items:
- Coral Crepe paint pot definitely

I was wondering if you guys, could tell me if it's worthy to get Light over Dark if I already have Format..._

 
I picked up Light Over Dark, but mainly because I just love blushes, but when I swatched it Format didn't even come to mind.  I wouldn't have even thought about the two being similar if I hadn't read this but I just swatched them and Format is deeper and more bronze/orange while LOD has more gold and the MB finish makes it more shimmery/metallic while Format has a more subtle finish, but more deeper/darker color.  Hope that makes sense.  Basically, they are def. in the same color family and similar, but the effect of LOD is way more noticeable than Format.  So if you are really a blush fan, then yes, but if not, then no.  HTH.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 1, 2010)

I wasn't really interested in this collection till I started reading this thread. It made me want a coral lipstick really badly, but my budget smaller than I'd like and I wasn't fully convienced by the watches of Dressmaker, Dressmaker or Made to Order that these lipsticks would be what I want. So while at CVS and Walgreens, I spotted that Revlon has a new coral lip gloss (coral reef) and a coral lipstick (kiss me coral). Being the makeup snob that I am (as my husband so graciously pointed out), I was reluctant to buy them but it was cheaper (at Target) to buy those two than just the MAC lipstick so I caved casue I really want a coral lip combo. I'm so happy I did, it is beautiful. So if you are looking for a cheaper alternative to MAC corals this may be for you, although I have to say that I have not personal seen Made to Order in person so I don't know how they really compare. I just know that the revlon lipstick is much more pigmented that Mac luster fomula usually is. The lip gloss is comparable to Mac lycee luxe but with no shimmer and more pink than orange. Hope this helps someone on a budget out and sorry for my long windedness(?).

I'm NW 45/47, MUFE mat vel #80 for reference.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 2, 2010)

Coral Crepe works awesome as a base for blush.  I used it under Light Over Dark.. whereas I never used it much before (got mine from the Grand Duos launch), it's quite pretty.

I may go back for another paint pot.. because of this.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 2, 2010)

I picked up Coral Crepe p/p and Made To Order l/s from this collection. 

Coral Crepe is really pretty.. the color is definitely not that intense on my skintone. It's just... pretty. The color as a blush is also very pretty. It's just a bit dry so I have to blend it in fast.

I rarely find lipstick that I like. I usually go with glosses instead, which works very well with my pigmented lips. MTO is the first l/s I found that brightens up my complexion. I think I looked fresher when I had this on


----------



## sss215 (May 2, 2010)

I got light over dark, cut to fit, gazette grey and coral crepep paint pot

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oyindamola87* 

 
_can someone pls explain why everyone wants the coral p/p thx_

 
MAC has finally put out a new paint pot!  its so pretty under corals, bronzes, pinks, and pruples.  It gives a fresh look to many eye colors.


----------



## Film_Noir (May 2, 2010)

I swatched the Coral P/P with tissue weight e/s over it in the store.  It was pretty but, not enough for me to purchase.  Don't think I'd use it often.


----------



## wquty77 (May 2, 2010)

is anyone intereste4d in Kraft l/s?


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 3, 2010)

Forgive me if this was mentioned already, but is the coral crepe p/p limited edition? I wasn't interested in it before (though I LOVE the Pret-a-papier l/g!), but with everyone raving about it I may have to go pick one up.


----------



## DigitalRain (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenOfSnark* 

 
_Forgive me if this was mentioned already, but is the coral crepe p/p limited edition? I wasn't interested in it before (though I LOVE the Pret-a-papier l/g!), but with everyone raving about it I may have to go pick one up._

 
Its LE.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 3, 2010)

I finally went and viewed this collection in person and I have to say the swatches and raves were far better than what I actually saw. Made to Order lipstick was too sheer for me. It looked exactly like the Revlon lip gloss I just bought in coral reef except I think the gloss looks better on me. I did buy the paint pot after all the raves and have been disappointed in the color playoff. It is a dull coral at best and really does nothing as a base for me. When I put it on it just disapears into my skin. I'm going to try it out again but I think it's going back. I also bought the darker chormagraphic pencil and it looked weird when I used it on my waterline. I tried toning it down with a dark brown shadow as a liner on my lower lash line. Don't know if it really does anything for me but will play with it some more. I think what I really want is the darker one that is coming out the pro line later this month.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 4, 2010)

i really want that light over dark msf 
its perfect for the summer


----------



## lexielex (May 5, 2010)

I'm really loving Made to Order, But I was very underwhelmed by Light Over Dark but its pretty to look at..


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 5, 2010)

I have to back pedal and say that I went back to mac to return the chromamgraphic pencils because it dosen't last long, and when I did I ended up getting Made to Order and Fold & Tuck. The makeup snob in me wouldn't let me sleep until I had the real things and took the Revlon back. After much thought I do perfer the sheerness of the mac color to the revlon one I had purshased. However, the Revlon colors are very good dupes. And I got the paint pot to work!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works better without a primer underneth it and if it is applied with a brush. I also put shadow over it to seal in it in place.  I'm happy about that cause I was starting to hate paint pots and now I can skip a step when doing my makeup.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I finally went and viewed this collection in person and I have to say the swatches and raves were far better than what I actually saw. Made to Order lipstick was too sheer for me. It looked exactly like the Revlon lip gloss I just bought in coral reef except I think the gloss looks better on me. I did buy the paint pot after all the raves and have been disappointed in the color playoff. It is a dull coral at best and really does nothing as a base for me. When I put it on it just disapears into my skin. I'm going to try it out again but I think it's going back. I also bought the darker chormagraphic pencil and it looked weird when I used it on my waterline. I tried toning it down with a dark brown shadow as a liner on my lower lash line. Don't know if it really does anything for me but will play with it some more. I think what I really want is the darker one that is coming out the pro line later this month._


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 6, 2010)

I picked up Light over Dark late last year at my CCO.  I tried it a few times since then and liked it, but didn't love it.  However, I've been wearing this blush almost everyday for the past week or so and it has become a favorite!  It's the perfect everyday blush for work.


----------



## misha5150 (May 6, 2010)

I picked up Made to Order, Fold & Tuck, Gazette Grey and Coral Crepe. I love them all!! I am tempted to go back and get Light Over Dark though and maybe Pret-A-Papier l/g. I'm trying to hold out until the To the Beach collection comes out. I really want to see what Funbathing (Mid-Tone Bronzed Plum - CremeSheen) looks like. Speaking of which, I bet Pret-A-Papier would look HAWT over it! Hmm....yep gonna go get that tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## misha5150 (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_*The makeup snob in me wouldn't let me sleep until I had the real things and took the Revlon back.*_

 
Girl, I would've done the same thing!!


----------



## Fiberluver (May 6, 2010)

All,

Why is the coral p/p so hot?

I luv p/p's and have Indian Wood, Rubenesque, Painterly  and a bunch others.

Do I really need the new one?

I'm C7 - NC45 for reference.

Thanks.

Nat


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

^If you love Corals then get it. It is hot because MAC didn't come out with a new paintpot since Fafi (2008).


----------



## Fiberluver (May 6, 2010)

Well I dragged my sick self over to Nordstrom's and picked up the Coral Crepe p/p.  The MUA @ the MAC counter said they were selling like hotcakes.  I tested it and boy is it gorgeous!!!

nunu, thanks for the input!

Nat


----------



## sss215 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I picked up:

- Archetype L/S
- Made to Order L/S
- Gazette Grey E/S
- Cut to Fit E/S
- Fold And Tuck L/G
- Coral Crepe P/P_

 
Can you do a look with Made to Order   I would love to see it on NW45/47 and darker skin. I forgot to try it last time I was at the store


----------



## sss215 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_All,

Why is the coral p/p so hot?

I luv p/p's and have Indian Wood, Rubenesque, Painterly  and a bunch others.

Do I really need the new one?

I'm C7 - NC45 for reference.

Thanks.

Nat_

 

Here is my take on it:

Its pretty enough to wear alone or with another shadow color.  I am going to put some on my lids on  hot days when all I wear is concealer and bronzer. 

Its not as shimmery as Rubenesque and Indian Wood.  Its more matte with a tiny hint of sheen to it.  Its not flat like Painterly.


----------



## sss215 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_wondering if there is a blush boycott for WOC? when i finally checked the collection out last night the mua told me to ignore the blushes._

 

The regular blushes really do not work on darker skin. They are just pasty/ashen.  I just like the way my pro color blush, Burnt Pepper works with the collection.  

Light over Dark is a great summer blush and has some potential as a highlight/eyeshadow. I use it with my MUFE HD #11 brush.  It looks great!  The woman who works at the CCO I go to told me Light over Dark was a good one for darker skins months ago. I got mine there.  She was right.


----------



## Fiberluver (May 8, 2010)

I purchased Light Over Dark last year at a CCO and wore it maybe once or twice.  I gave it to my sister last week.  Just not impressed with it.  Also not feeling Hot Planet. 

I do love Intenso though!  It has become one of my absolute favorites.

Nat


----------



## Film_Noir (May 8, 2010)

I picked up Pret A Papier Lipglass today.


----------



## electra (May 17, 2010)

I really like this collection...I prefer corals to pinks anyway (not simply because of my tone, but it's so fun and kind of underrated.)

The only thing I thought to pick up was a lipstick: Made to Order. I liked Dressmaker Dressmaker, but I think it's too light.

I really love this color, but I'm a bit upset that once this is gone I won't be able to get it again. Does anyone know of a lipstick that is as close as it gets to Made to Order? Seriously, it's like the best shade of peachy salmon coral and isn't too orange/bright for me.

I only own this and Modesty so I don't have anything else to compare it with. From what I've seen of other swatches, Vegas Volt looks close (but also quite bright.)

Anyway, if anyone finds a dupe or a non-limited MAC color that is close to this I'll appreciate it if you let me know. 

LOVE THIS COLLECTION.

*EDIT*

Nevermind. I think See Sheer will work out alright as a non LE substitute.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 18, 2010)

The only thing I got from this collection was Fold and Tuck lipglass.
I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is completely and truly opaque on my VERY pigmented lips (i cant get anything to show up properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I wish i got a backup, but I got the last one at my counter D:

enjoy all of your purchases, ladies!


----------



## Luiza_T (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_The only thing I got from this collection was Fold and Tuck lipglass.
I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is completely and truly opaque on my VERY pigmented lips (i cant get anything to show up properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I wish i got a backup, but I got the last one at my counter D:

enjoy all of your purchases, ladies!_

 
You can still purchase from the website: M·A·C Cosmetics | Tinted Lipglass


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_The only thing I got from this collection was Fold and Tuck lipglass.
I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is completely and truly opaque on my VERY pigmented lips (i cant get anything to show up properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I wish i got a backup, but I got the last one at my counter D:

enjoy all of your purchases, ladies!_

 
Really? I have very pigmented lips too. I think I shall pick this one up on payday this week.


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 28, 2010)

I picked up both nail polishes from this collection.  You can see pictures of  both of them on my blog at nailsbeautiqued.blogspot.com


----------

